# New Generation Mako Coming Summer 2015 (USA Only)



## the belafonte (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone seen the new lookbook for the S/S 2015 collection? It also has info that the new Bambino is releasing on June 10th.

Orient Watch 2015 Spring/Summer Lookbook | Orient Watch USA

Not sure whether to refer to it as a new generation or USA only special edition but the USA Mako will have improved lume, sapphire, 120-click bezel and SELs. 
I think the hour hand is sort of ugly but the white version is pretty handsome regardless.


----------



## scottolsen (May 27, 2015)

I wish they'd come out in other colors too, like green or red.


----------



## scottolsen (May 27, 2015)

Or even Yellow.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

Now I have a conundrum...

Really want a Orient Star Classic, but the new Symphony looks great (minus the power reserve).

Also considering a Blue Ray, but the new Blue Mako USA looks tremendous.

Decisions...Decisions...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Sapphire would make these very intriguing if the price point does not significantly increase.


----------



## havok_watch (May 19, 2015)

i'm taking a wild guess here but the mako usa should be the same size as the original mako and the ray...? 

then, do we have a legit oem plug and play sapphire for the mako and ray??


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

The new mako looks good.. Hopefully they do do other colorways.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Really liking the bambino and mako in blue, these two are definitely on the radar now.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The minute Orient ditches the day pusher on the Mako and/or Ray, I'll be the first in line.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Here. For the lazy one of us:


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Personally not a huge fan. It looks pretty much like a Mako XS, if you will. 

Still have my heart on a Blue Ray. It's still one of the classiest Orients in my mind.


----------



## ronin_ph (May 10, 2014)

kinda weird name and weird logo for me... and I'm orient-al 

Sent from my SM-G9250 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

They look nice imo, i like the new arrow head hour hand, i think it makes the watch look a lot smarter.

Wonder if they are going to do a new mako XL, ive really grown to like them.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the white. Never liked the original Mako bezel so this is a good change.


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

I like them all. I think Orient is catching on to the fact that the watch community really appreciates their brand. It's funny to see watch blogs who normally review high end pieces review Bambinos and Makos and have to grudgingly admit that they are darn good watches. Unfortunately, this probably means that prices will start to climb but that's how it works I guess. I have four Orients and an Orient Star and I have no complaints at all. Maybe I've just been lucky but, accuracy-wise, they have all been around +5 or +10 (max) sec per day right out of the box. At first I bought the Mako because it was cheap and I wanted a rainy day watch but now I find I'm always grabbing it (I found myself hoping it would rain so I could wear it but it never rains here in Madrid.) I almost feel guilty because I have more expensive watches but I just love the Mako. I have the black one so it goes with most NATO straps. It looks very summery on a white NATO. A lot of people complain about the extra day changer crown but to me, that's what makes it different. I like the fact that it isn't just a submariner clone. Plus, it really does make changing the day easy.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That's it, tell me that a new Mako is on its way but it will only be coming to the U.S.


----------



## fiat lux (Sep 8, 2011)

does anyone know if the new mako bracelet will fit the original mako? i stopped wearing the original mako on bracelet due to the endlinks bending the springbars.​


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

fiat lux said:


> does anyone know if the new mako bracelet will fit the original mako? i stopped wearing the original mako on bracelet due to the endlinks bending the springbars.​


I was actually thinking the same thing but for the Ray. Although I otherwise prefer the style of the Ray's bracelet.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

They should make an update like this to Mako XL, bezel insert especially.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

God knows I don't need another watch but man that white one looks amazing. So glad to hear about the sapphire and the solid end links, hope the price is not too high once it comes out. 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Solid end links, sapphire glass, sweet new hour hand, thats all win and shows orient has been listening to the punters, i hope the new bracelets fit on the old models.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Shut up and take my $$


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like they really have listened to what customers want, the sapphire and solid end links are very welcome additions. Maybe this gives the Mako a slight edge over the SKX007 in terms of being the best bang for your buck entry level diver.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

2 days to pre-orders starting. Can someone please update when they know further details.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I have an Orange Mako. Wonder if I should sell it now or later...

Or keep it. Crap, I dunno.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if the pre-order will be just through orient USA website or also through some of their ADs like Long Island Watch. Just saying because the orient USA website prices are not usually very competitive... 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Where was a pre-order announced?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> I wonder if the pre-order will be just through orient USA website or also through some of their ADs like Long Island Watch. Just saying because the orient USA website prices are not usually very competitive...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Just saw this in the bargain thread, if this applies to the new mako I'm pre-ordering a white one



LArunner said:


> Orient Fathers Day Sale, 50% off all watches with code FATHERSDAY15! Ends June 21, 2015
> 
> View attachment 4263794


Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great update. All of the shortcomings of the Mako corrected. Waiting for some price dropping starts for the white dial


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder if we'll be able to get the bracelet/and or bezel separately as replacement parts. That way we can upgrade our old Makos and Rays.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Will it be with the same good old movement? Or are there also any news inside?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Great update. All of the shortcomings of the Mako corrected. Waiting for some price dropping starts for the white dial


This ^


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Just saw this in the bargain thread, if this applies to the new mako I'm pre-ordering a white one
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Orient Star Classic. Sale. Orient USA's site just got competitive.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm looking in orient website but can't find the pre order info for this model yet... 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

Coupon codes don't appear to work either. I want one, but I'm not sure if I'm willing to pay full MSRP.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, although the MSRP of $225 might be justified considering the upgrades, it seems high compared to the discount retailers offer on the 'regular' Mako.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah, although the MSRP of $225 might be justified considering the upgrades, it seems high compared to the discount retailers offer on the 'regular' Mako.


Man I'm getting very tempted by this, even at $225. Drilled lugs... 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, it really doesn't seem like a bad price, considering. The more I think on it, before paying retail I'd really like someone to handle one and provide a review and detailed pictures before I buy.


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

skippington said:


> Coupon codes don't appear to work either. I want one, but I'm not sure if I'm willing to pay full MSRP.


+1 here.


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA (Aug 1, 2012)

steinmann said:


> Will it be with the same good old movement? Or are there also any news inside?


Yes! It still uses the reliable 46943!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> The minute Orient ditches the day pusher on the Mako and/or Ray, I'll be the first in line.


Honestly I wouldn't have an issue with it if it had a more logical function, such as, switching the date, not the day, as you have to switch to the 1. Every other month, so if they connected the pusher to the date ring it would make more sense.

The reason why I would prefer this to removing it completely is that it has become a signature design on many orients, and it would also be unique in the watch world


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

just needs to add hacking to the movement and it'd be pretty much "perfect"


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> just needs to add hacking to the movement and it'd be pretty much "perfect"


Absolutely agree. That's the last piece.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed. I've always like the 2:00 pusher.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

After the hacking moving, I'd say the last piece is probably a milled clasp instead of a stamped one. A diver extension would be nice, but not necessary as a desk diver.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

skippington said:


> After the hacking moving, I'd say the last piece is probably a milled clasp instead of a stamped one. A diver extension would be nice, but not necessary as a desk diver.


true but swapping out to an aftermarket ratcheting clasp is easy enough


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

would love to see this released with a pepsi bezel insert + hacking, most other boxes are ticked for me


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got email that preorders open. $225. Discount codes don't appear to be valid (any success?).


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

I was hoping a coupon would work. Makes sense why it wouldn't though. Looks like a solid upgrade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I'm in talks now to get the new Mako on loan for an early video review, also in the process of finding out if they'll ever update the movement, I'll keep you all updated. Here's my channel BTW>>> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCim9rg9D4s2zLdtyeo1W6bg


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Marrin said:


> Honestly I wouldn't have an issue with it if it had a more logical function, such as, switching the date, not the day, as you have to switch to the 1. Every other month, so if they connected the pusher to the date ring it would make more sense.
> 
> The reason why I would prefer this to removing it completely is that it has become a signature design on many orients, and it would also be unique in the watch world


Thinking about this more, and with discussions on hypothetical movement changes, what would be truly impressive would be a date set as with Seiko: first crown position forward changes day, backwards the date (or vice versa). Still dig the 2:00 pusher; modify the complication to turn that into a jump hour. Would be great for travel and quickly changing time zones without interrupting everything else.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I love this watch. Only thing is it's an auto movement. I much prefer the accuracy of quartz and not having to constantly change the time to keep them accurate. Yes, hacking and hand winding would have been another nice add-on but for the price I think $225 is decent considering all the improvements. Now just have to find a way to get them to ship it to Canada.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like them. Seems to address all my biggest gripes with the original Mako: lousy lume, scratch-magnet crystal, and less-than-stellar bracelet. At $225, I think it's reasonable considering the sapphire and SEL bracelet. I suspect, though, that's the pre-order price on Orient USA, and regular MSRP will be higher. 
I see a white one coming my way.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Confused on the pricing, well list pricing.......Old Mako $285, Ray $295, new Mako $225!!!! Not sure why being they added a sapphire crystal, SEL, and new improved lume.

I find this odd, unless, they never plan on offering the "standard 30%" discount?

Any thoughts?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Confused on the pricing, well list pricing.......Old Mako $285, Ray $295, new Mako $225!!!! Not sure why being they added a sapphire crystal, SEL, and new improved lume.
> 
> I find this odd, unless, they never plan on offering the "standard 30%" discount?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I thought that was strange as well. More watch for less money. I think someone suggested the price may just be lower for pre-orders.

Tried to order one from Orient USA but they refused to ship to Canada as it is a "USA exclusive". So pics is as close as I'll get untless someone like Long Island Watches sells them in the future.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

I bit the bullet and ordered one. I'm guessing that $225 is a promo price considering the MSRP on the original mako is higher.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

skippington said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered one. I'm guessing that $225 is a promo price considering the MSRP on the original mako is higher.


Just wondering what color? I'm torn between white and blue

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Dorrej (Dec 24, 2013)

I ordered it in white last night. I've been thinking about ordering a Mako since I got my first orient about 2 years ago, but I was always weary of the bracelet. Last night I was on orientusa website and saw them. The white looks amazing on the website and they addressed all my concerns at a great price, so I had no choice but to impulse buy haha. I'll post some pics whenever it arrives.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Just wondering what color? I'm torn between white and blue
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


I've already got a blue mako, so I went with white. I think white is going to be the popular color for the Mako USA, because every Orient fan already has a either a mako or ray in blue.

If I didn't have a blue mako, I'd go with blue. You have to have a blue Orient. Orient does blue like no one else.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

skippington said:


> If I didn't have a blue mako, I'd go with blue. You have to have a blue Orient. Orient does blue like no one else.


Orient New Mako USA Blue solves my conundrum in deciding between Blue Mako XL and Blue Ray.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

skippington said:


> I've already got a blue mako, so I went with white. I think white is going to be the popular color for the Mako USA, because every Orient fan already has a either a mako or ray in blue.
> 
> If I didn't have a blue mako, I'd go with blue. You have to have a blue Orient. Orient does blue like no one else.


I know about the Orient blue dials, I own a blue Orient Flight. I also have to sell a couple watches but I see the blue one in the near future, I currently own a Ray Raven (pvd) and I was tempted by the blue Ray, I guess this is different enough.

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

The movement is fine, and the lume on these things should rock. My guess is it will be Monster level.


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

I pre-ordered a white Mako USA. It will be my first Orient. I will do a comparison review with my Seiko SKX173. I really like what Orient has been doing in recent years, and if I like this one, I'll probably also get a Bambino and Saturation Diver. I really would like to check out a Royal Orient when I visit Japan next year. We'll see if there is room in this Seiko fanboy's heart for an Orient collection. Then I guess I will become a dual Seiko/Orient super weeaboo fanboy.


----------



## DokDoom (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had my Mako Pepsi about 6 weeks and am loving it. 

I'll totally be getting a white new Mako later this year.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I just pre-ordered a blue one, can't wait to get it. I kind of hope these are actually a somehow limited release

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't wait until you get it either! Please do tell us all about it. I really can't wait to see the new lume. I am trying to save a little, I have to get one too, even if it takes a while. The problem of course, is I like all three...


MP83 said:


> I just pre-ordered a blue one, can't wait to get it. I kind of hope these are actually a somehow limited release
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seikomasochist said:


> I pre-ordered a white Mako USA. It will be my first Orient. I will do a comparison review with my Seiko SKX173. I really like what Orient has been doing in recent years, and if I like this one, I'll probably also get a Bambino and Saturation Diver. I really would like to check out a Royal Orient when I visit Japan next year. We'll see if there is room in this Seiko fanboy's heart for an Orient collection. Then I guess I will become a dual Seiko/Orient super weeaboo fanboy.


I think your going to be really impressed with your first orient, i got a mako XL as my first not long ago, im really impressed, its a stunning looking watch, hasnt missed a beat and looks 10 times what its worth, im definitely an orient convert, cheers


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

review coming soon...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> review coming soon...


Man that's the same one is coming my way, please show us a profile pic, I'm dying to see those drilled lugs

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## tyzator (Apr 22, 2015)

How soon? I can't wait a single day! I'm too excited!!!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I'll try and shoot tonight, I like recording at night, so I can get good lume shots


----------



## Choicedkarp (Jul 3, 2015)

Gorgeous watch!! 
I wanted to ask how the reflective coating was on it (if there is any)?


SDGenius said:


> review coming soon...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome! I am eagerly awaiting this review, more than any in my watch history. Thank you in advance!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

PS. If you are starting a new thread, can you please post here also when you do, so we know? I want to read it asap. Thanks.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

So, how's the lume? Are we there yet? I've got a serious case of kid on Christmas Eve, and I haven't even ordered one. I don't really have the money. I might do it anyway.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> review coming soon...


Man we need some more pics...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

For full review>>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/2015-mako-usa-2099522.html


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Why doesn't that link work?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

the link I posted? working fine for me...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

No joy here either.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm jealous, I want one, I can afford one, I want to order one, BUT I live in the UK!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

SDGenius said:


>


Great review and spectalular photos. I'm beginning to feel the need, the need for a blue Mako USA!!!


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Meh, I don't know. Not really feeling the new look of it at all. In the photos it also looks like the lume has the permanent green tint to it, would drive me nuts. 

Although I really do like how they made it a sapphire crystal and 120 click bezel. If I had to pick a Mako it would still be the XL.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Deltasleep said:


> Meh, I don't know. Not really feeling the new look of it at all. In the photos it also looks like the lume has the permanent green tint to it, would drive me nuts.
> 
> Although I really do like how they made it a sapphire crystal and 120 click bezel. If I had to pick a Mako it would still be the XL.


For me what kills the XL is the fact that it doesn't have a lume pip on the elapsed time rotating bezel so it is basically a faux diver :/


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks great, Excalibur! How did you get it so early?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Seikomasochist said:


> Looks great, Excalibur! How did you get it so early?


Me thinks you might be referring to SDGenius' blue Mako USA. I gotta stop looking at those watch p*rn photos.;-)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I got the Mako USA early specifically for this review


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I'm jealous, I want one, I can afford one, I want to order one, BUT I live in the UK!


People who live outside the US but like to shop online have solved this problem a long time ago. There are a number of businesses that offer freight forwarding and consolidation in the US. These would provide you with an American address to ship things to, before they forward it to you. The only downside is that some of the better known ones are known to retailers (e.g. Apple Store) who will refuse to ship items to those addresses. If it is that important to you, you can do a search and see which one offers a service that best suits you.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

GenericWatcher said:


> People who live outside the US but like to shop online have solved this problem a long time ago. There are a number of businesses that offer freight forwarding and consolidation in the US. These would provide you with an American address to ship things to, before they forward it to you. The only downside is that some of the better known ones are known to retailers (e.g. Apple Store) who will refuse to ship items to those addresses. If it is that important to you, you can do a search and see which one offers a service that best suits you.


Doesn't work. It's a "USA exclusive". They won't ship it anywhere unless the billing address and shipping address is in the US. I tried to order one from Canada and have a mail forwarding service send it to me. No luck. They are adamant about the US exclusivity.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm sure a fellow member would be willing to help out as well.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cabfrank said:


> I'm sure a fellow member would be willing to help out as well.


Thanks I'm sure some of them would. I love this watch but I kind of promised myself not to buy another automatic (I tire quickly of resetting the time every few days). If they had updated the movement with hacking/handwinding I would be more interested. I ordered a Seiko SNE279 solar diver instead. Thanks though.


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> I got the Mako USA early specifically for this review


Thanks a lot for the sneak peak. The review was very informative and gave me a good idea what to expect when mine finally arrives. Though I wish when you had all 4 laid out you had kept the Mako and Mako USA beside each other.

Once again, Thanks.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

Not sure if you guys noticed, but they put some official face shots of the watches up on the collection page for the Mako USA:

FEM6500GW9 FEM6500GW EM6500GW | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## mariusjr (Mar 9, 2015)

Seikomasochist said:


> Not sure if you guys noticed, but they put some official face shots of the watches up on the collection page for the Mako USA:
> 
> FEM6500GW9 FEM6500GW EM6500GW | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


Nice. I didn't notice it so thanks for pointing that out. Anyone get any updates on theirs shipping yet or even received it? I haven't heard anything and the days are going by slowly for me. I can't wait until it comes in!


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

In anticipation of my pre-order shipping soon, I went on C&B and purchased a black nylon braided strap and a black nylon Zulu strap (they call Zulu "NATO HD"). I hope these will look nice with the white-faced Mako USA. I didn't consider that an advantage with the blue-faced Mako USA is that there are many more strap options available (blue matches with everything). White and black clash with a lot of color combinations.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Really? I don't think white or black clash with much of anything, but to each their own.


Seikomasochist said:


> In anticipation of my pre-order shipping soon, I went on C&B and purchased a black nylon braided strap and a black nylon Zulu strap (they call Zulu "NATO HD"). I hope these will look nice with the white-faced Mako USA. I didn't consider that an advantage with the blue-faced Mako USA is that there are many more strap options available (blue matches with everything). White and black clash with a lot of color combinations.


----------



## timebomb1251 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was really looking forward to this watch but the more I see it the more I don't like it. I do like all the new features (bracelet, lume, 120-click bezel, lumed second hand) but I don't like many of the aesthetic changes.


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

I did not like the shallow crystal. I wouldn't cancel my order, but I think its going to be the last time I pre-order a new model.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that others have brought it up, it is making me wonder whether a thinner sapphire crystal is really a gain over a thicker mineral. 
I still love the watch though.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah there is no excuse for the sapphire crystal to not lie flat with or above the bezel. It looks really cheap in my opinion. Obviously they were trying to cut costs and make as thin of a sapphire crystal as possible.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It's more obvious after having it pointed out. But the Seiko SKX007 crystal similarly lies slightly below the bezel plane and I don't recall anyone calling it out there. Don't know how much lower the Mako sits as hard to tell from the photos. Is it a thin crystal or thick bezel?

What I find a bit more off-putting are the end links. While a great move to have them solid (really, how much extra could that possibly cost vs hollow links) they don't seem to fit quite right. They don't quite reach the end of the lugs and the edges aren't very snug. They don't look like they were purpose built for this watch.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

mariusjr said:


> Nice. I didn't notice it so thanks for pointing that out. Anyone get any updates on theirs shipping yet or even received it? I haven't heard anything and the days are going by slowly for me. I can't wait until it comes in!


I have not yet received a shipping notice. Has anyone else received one? Pre-orders were supposed to ship out by July 10.

For what it's worth, I like that the crystal is below the bezel. I'd rather have a scratched bezel than a shattered crystal.


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

skippington said:


> I have not yet received a shipping notice. Has anyone else received one? Pre-orders were supposed to ship out by July 10.
> 
> For what it's worth, I like that the crystal is below the bezel. I'd rather have a scratched bezel than a shattered crystal.


Received an email from Orient yesterday, mine is on it's way (blue face). Have to be honest, this is my first diver style piece ever. I like Orient, think they build some very good watches and I have a few with never an issue, but never had a diver before (hope that doesn't make me an outcast).


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

I received shipping notification as well and a tracking number. The crystal being below the bezel is a caveat, and I might be able to live with it, but would have been nice to know before I gave into the pre-order impulse. I did not cancel my order, but in the future I think I will stick to watches that have been released and extensively reviewed. Lesson learned.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> The minute Orient ditches the day pusher on the Mako and/or Ray, I'll be the first in line.


Yes please ditch that day pusher! I would rather not have the day on there if it requires that pusher.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It does, but don't worry. Everything will probably change very soon.;-)


patchief said:


> Received an email from Orient yesterday, mine is on it's way (blue face). Have to be honest, this is my first diver style piece ever. I like Orient, think they build some very good watches and I have a few with never an issue, but never had a diver before (hope that doesn't make me an outcast).


----------



## namisdavid (Feb 2, 2015)

Received the Mako USA with blue dial yesterday. Replaced the bracelet immediately with a NATO strap and couldn't be happier.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

namisdavid said:


> Received the Mako USA with blue dial yesterday. Replaced the bracelet immediately with a NATO strap and couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 4646938


More pics please  That looks really nice, if I can make a request could you show us a close up of the gap between the crystal and the bezel. Man I may end up ordering it again...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

And lume shots if possible...thanks. It looks great.


MP83 said:


> More pics please  That looks really nice, if I can make a request could you show us a close up of the gap between the crystal and the bezel. Man I may end up ordering it again...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## namisdavid (Feb 2, 2015)

Here are a couple of shots of the lume and the gape between the sapphire and bezel.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Now can you post a picture of it with the white face :-D


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you David. The lume looks great to me, I hope it is long lasting as well. The surprise is, that somewhat sunken crystal, at least in your picture, looks absolutely great too. Heck of a watch you have there. I will have to pick a color now.


----------



## namisdavid (Feb 2, 2015)

cabfrank said:


> Thank you David. The lume looks great to me, I hope it is long lasting as well. The surprise is, that somewhat sunken crystal, at least in your picture, looks absolutely great too. Heck of a watch you have there. I will have to pick a color now.


If it'll help your decision, I'm returning the white one. It looks decent with the bracelet but it doesn't look all that great with NATO straps. I purchased both the white and the blue dial and I'm going to return the white one. I agree with you regarding the crystal. I'd rather have a scratched bezel than a crystal.


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Seikomasochist said:


> Not sure if you guys noticed, but they put some official face shots of the watches up on the collection page for the Mako USA:
> 
> FEM6500GW9 FEM6500GW EM6500GW | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


I personally like it. The black bezel with the white dial is pretty neat. I can understand why a lot of Mako fans don't like it though...it looks an awful lot like the Ray. It has the same bezel and second hand as the Ray now, so really only the main hands and indices are different. (That I can see) The sapphire crystal is a nice touch though! As is the updated lume. Overall, Iooks good.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm starting to think the original Ray is discontinued...its sold out everywhere except Amazon (everywhere that I've checked anyway). Does this mean we will have a new Ray USA coming soon too? Hmmm...


----------



## fiat lux (Sep 8, 2011)

does anyone know if the springbars are still the narrow ones that bend/break easily? also, from the pictures, it looks like the end links are still hollow--is that the case?*

*i know that orient's usa website claims that the end links are now solid; even in the pictures on its own website, it appears that the end links are still hollow.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^dude, they're solid


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome. At $225 and probably $100+ in the street it's still the cheapest durable diver with sapphire and day date in the market. The size makes it ok to wear to work as well.


----------



## notsnot (Jan 19, 2014)

CristobalGordo said:


> (I found myself hoping it would rain so I could wear it but it never rains here in Madrid.)


Well, the rain in Spain falls mostly on the plain...


----------



## fiat lux (Sep 8, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> ^dude, they're solid


great! thanks, man!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I doubt we are going to see a $100 street price for a long time, if ever.


Veda said:


> Awesome. At $225 and probably $100+ in the street it's still the cheapest durable diver with sapphire and day date in the market. The size makes it ok to wear to work as well.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

When will these hit other US dealers?


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got mine yesterday!! Much nicer than expected honestly!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Orient USA has been pretty avid, that these are exclusive to their site and that there are no plans currently to ship to other AD's. Also, they plan on revamping their direct pricing overall, to me more competitive w/the other US AD's for Orient Japan, so it looks like they're serious about getting into the retail side of the house


Shootist said:


> When will these hit other US dealers?


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Mine was picked up from the UPS Store last night...my first diver.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

patchief said:


> View attachment 4682850


I was looking for a lume shot of the new mako. interesting. I like the seconds hand lumed up (not on current mako) but the jury is still out as to the floating hour hand. hmm


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

This looks like the hand set (except for the seconds hand) from the Pro Saturation Diver, no? The dial markers are certainly different, but the hands...very very similar:


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, they look like the exact same hands. I'll bet the lume is different though. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

yongsoo1982 said:


> I was looking for a lume shot of the new mako. interesting. I like the seconds hand lumed up (not on current mako) but the jury is still out as to the floating hour hand. hmm


Here's a couple more, best I can do at the moment.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

They're great pics, the lume looks great. Any comments on the longevity though?


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Jack1024 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!! Much nicer than expected honestly!


I swore I wouldn't get one because I despise the date pusher, but these pics really tempt me.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

cabfrank said:


> They're great pics, the lume looks great. Any comments on the longevity though?


Well, those last two shots (where the time was adjusted to cover the day/date) were taken about 20 minutes after about a 5 minute time frame with direct sun (late afternoon) on the dial. Top shot at 1 sec. @f/3.5, bottom 1/2 sec. @f/3.5 (if that part matters to anyone). It lasted probably about an hour after the photos were taken before it could barely be seen. I really do not know if there is a time frame for what would be considered a "full charge", if that even exists, nor do I have any other reference point as this is my first diver piece .


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)

Shootist said:


> I swore I wouldn't get one because I despise the date pusher, but these pics really tempt me.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Really do not understand why the pusher is there, but I'm sure that point has been talked about over and over so I'll end that thought there. It's a really nice looking watch. The blue is very vibrant, seems to be viewed as ranging from almost black to bright blue depending on the light source and the angle the watch is held at. Very nicely put together, heavy & solid, but not overwhelming at all. Feels and looks smaller while wearing than it is. The crystal being a hair lower than the bezel is barely noticeable in my opinion, unless you run your finger over the whole of the face, then of course you can feel a difference, but how many times is that going to actually happen while wearing it (?) My fourth Orient, and my 1st diver ever, no point of reference between divers, but I'm very impressed.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got my white one. I don't wear divers too often, but I really like this one. My only criticism is that the end links look a little too small for the lugs. Other than that, I'm really liking it.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Can you post some pictures? Really want to see the white one.


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> Can you post some pictures? Really want to see the white one.


For something called "stark white," it's not particularly stark white. It's got a slight off-white cream color. Also, it's not completely matte. It has a very slight shimmer at certain angles.









Here's a shot next to a Seiko Stargate. I'm not sure if you can see it, but the Stargate has a whiter tone, while the Mako is slightly off-white.








It really looks better than I expected, and I own a couple of Makos/Rays/Mako XLs already.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Sure is pretty. I love the slight daytime lume glow too.


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

I really dig the white dial. That just might be my very first Orient !!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I've never regretted an Orient purchase, nudge nudge.


Greg Akin said:


> I really dig the white dial. That just might be my very first Orient !!


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a brand new member but I've used this great site as a resource for a while now. I know that many who purchase dive watches quickly swap out the OEM stainless band for a nato or shark style. I'm wondering if anyone on this thread has purchased the new Mako USA with the upgraded band (solid end links, etc) and swapped it for a different band, and if so, would they be willing to sell me their OEM stainless band?

I've just purchased a Ray on eBay and wish to upgrade the black silicone strap to the Mako USA bracelet. I prefer the all brushed look of the Mako band to the Ray's brushed and polished combo band. And I'd rather have the improved Mako USA band instead of the old Mako band. 

I apologize if this is not the appropriate setting for a post like this. Please bear with me. 

Thanks!


----------



## FCM415 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like one but it being a OrientUSA exclusive at least for the time being will keep the price above what I am willing to pay for a budget non certified diver. Or simply, just the knowledge that they are typically way overpriced compared to other online dealers, authorized or not I'd feel like it can be a lot cheaper.

Very very nice though. Original blue Mako and Ray to hold me over.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Now can you post a picture of it with the white face :-D


THIS^^^^😄


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

namisdavid said:


> Received the Mako USA with blue dial yesterday. Replaced the bracelet immediately with a NATO strap and couldn't be happier.
> 
> View attachment 4646938


BRAVO! ??????


----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)

Why has this topic die? Has nobody received it yet? Let's see some pictures!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack1024 said:


> Just got mine yesterday!! Much nicer than expected honestly!


Stunning, congrats, they have nailed it with the new hour hand, it really looks good, the two dagger style hands was to much imo, this Hour hand combined with the old minutes hand really balances well, perfect choice and great change, the rest of the watch looks slick, im hoping they do the same with the XL.
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

skippington said:


> For something called "stark white," it's not particularly stark white. It's got a slight off-white cream color. Also, it's not completely matte. It has a very slight shimmer at certain angles.
> 
> View attachment 4705066
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic mate, and a perfect size on you, lovin the white dial more than i thought i would, congrats, cheers


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Video review from aBlogtoWatch uploaded yesterday:





That white dial looks awesome with the black outlines on the indices and hands!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I would own this watch if it wasn't a USA exclusive. So dissapointed in Orient. With the tanking Canadian Dollar these are too expensive right now anyhow.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish they were available everywhere, but I think it is not an Orient issue. I think it is a business deal between Orient and Orient Watches USA, where a large dealer contracted for watches for sale through them, exclusively.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cabfrank said:


> I wish they were available everywhere, but I think it is not an Orient issue. I think it is a business deal between Orient and Orient Watches USA, where a large dealer contracted for watches for sale through them, exclusively.


Yeah might be the case but the why won't they ship to me in Canada? They are losing sales by only shipping within the U.S. Why not let anyone who wants one buy one? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't answer buddy. I wish you could get one and I could afford one. Don't give up though. Some will come up on the forums eventually.


----------



## mhniam (Aug 20, 2015)

This could be the first new Orient Mako USA which escaped from the USA














































My first diver.


----------



## KLR_Redux (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone who has one of these concerned by the gap between the bezel insert and crystal? Mine is a collection point for . . . stuff. Also concerned about the durability of the bezel insert since it is pretty thin and has no support at the top.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I did think about it being a collection point for "stuff". I suppose you'd have to wipe it with some microfiber now and then.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd love to see this upgrade done to the Mako XL. A lume pipe on the bezel, better lume, solid bracelet, screw down day pusher. It'd be my perfect diver.


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

KLR_Redux said:


> Anyone who has one of these concerned by the gap between the bezel insert and crystal? Mine is a collection point for . . . stuff. Also concerned about the durability of the bezel insert since it is pretty thin and has no support at the top.


maybe a little concerned that something could catch where the edge of the crystal and bezel meet.
other than that..I'm not really that concerned. 
Its prob better to have the sapphire lower so there is less chance of it getting cracked.
ymmv


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah might be the case but the why won't they ship to me in Canada? They are losing sales by only shipping within the U.S. Why not let anyone who wants one buy one? Doesn't make sense to me.


Because Orient USA is a distributor for US and has the distribution rights to US only. Rules and regulations of commerce aim to protect the consumers, not make them happy unfortunately.


----------



## RWSMIKE (May 2, 2012)

very nice looking collection


----------

